# Gros problème avec un fichier zippé



## Guismo (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Jai téléchargé il y a peu, un fichier dicônes pour Mac OS X et au moment de vouloir le dézipper un message mindique que lapplication est déjà en cours dutilisation ! Quand je veux le déplacer dans la poubelle, idem !!! Je suis avec ce fichier zippé sur mon bureau et je ne peux rien en faire. Quelquun pourrait-il mindiquer comment men débarasser ? 

Merci davance.


----------



## marctiger (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue.
Si ton application est ouverte, fermes là (l'application hein  ) c'est sans doute que tu l'as lancée avant de vouloir jeter ton Zip, au pire redémarre.


----------



## Guismo (21 Février 2006)

Je n'ai jamais pu ouvrir le fichier puisqu'il est zippé ! Et comme ça fait au moins 3 semaines qu'iest sur mon bureau j'ai eteind et rallumé plusieurs fois mon mac.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Relance ta session avec la touche Shift enfoncée. Elle permet de désactiver le lancement d'applis à l'ouverture de session. Ensuite jette ton fichier.


----------



## Guismo (21 Février 2006)

Cela permet il de fermer toutes les appli au démarrage ainsi que les process ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Guismo a dit:
			
		

> Cela permet il de fermer toutes les appli au démarrage ainsi que les process ?


Oui. 
Et tu peux configurer ce que Mac OS ouvre à l'ouverture de ta session dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## Guismo (21 Février 2006)

Tu me sauves merci bcp. j'essaie ce soir.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2006)

je veux pas t'effrayer mais il va falloir commencer à se méfier de certains zip
Exploitent une faille de Safari et lancent un shell script
détails là
http://secunia.com/advisories/18963


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas t'effrayer mais il va falloir commencer à se méfier de certains zip
> Exploitent une faille de Safari et lancent un shell script
> détails là
> http://secunia.com/advisories/18963


Oui, mais son Zip a plus de trois semaines.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2006)

oui concernant CE script

mais c'est un problème pas nouveau-nouveau

on en parle depuis un moment
exemple
http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/8300945231/m/218009487731


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Guismo (23 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais son Zip a plus de trois semaines.



Bonjour Ed the Head,

J'ai essayé ta méthode mais malheureusement le message revient toujours quand je veux mettre mon fichier à la poubelle. Je ne sais pas si il y a grand chose à faire...c'est vraiment énervant! 
Le même message revient sans cesse : l'élément "coffee_breakMAC.zip" est en cours d'utilisation par une autre application (une copie ou un déplacement par exemple). Réessayez lorsque l'opération utilisant "...zip" sera achevée.

Au secours !!!!


----------



## Guismo (23 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oui concernant CE script
> 
> mais c'est un problème pas nouveau-nouveau
> 
> ...



Bonjour Pascal,

Excuse-moi mais je suis un peu perdue dans ce grand forum. Je n'ai pas réussi à régler mon probléme de .zip même en suivant scrupuleusement les indications de Ed. J'ai toujours ce satané message :  l'élément "coffee_breakMAC.zip" est en cours d'utilisation par une autre application (une copie ou un déplacement par exemple). Réessayez lorsque l'opération utilisant "...zip" sera achevée. As-tu éventuellement une autre soluce ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2006)

*te rappelles tu OU tu as telechargé ce zip?
un site serieux d'icones??


Sinon tu veux faire QUOI exactement
1- le garder 
2- ou le jetter???

( perso je te conseille de le jetter,)
jetter... ce qui pour l'instant semble poser  un probleme on verra plus tard)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2006)

Il faudrait que tu regardes dans tes préférences systèmes--> comptes -->ouverture.
Dis-nous ce que se lance au démarrage de ton ordi.

As-tu utilisé certaines icones de ce fichier récalcitrant?


----------



## Guismo (26 Février 2006)

Non , je ne peux rien jetter (malheureusement) d'ailleurs je ne peux rien  faire avec ce foutu zip ! Ni le dézippé ni le mettre à la poubelle...Véritablement...j'ai l'impression d'être dans une impasse avec ce zip. Merci à vous de m'avoir aidé. Guismo.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2006)

tu peux tenter de berner le systeme
par exemple en renommant le fichier  zip via le finder ou le bureau 
et changeant l'extension du zip ( pour que par exemple il soit vu comme un .jpg)
en glissant le zip modifié  avec nouvelle extension dans un dossier
 et virer le dossier


le  mini risque est si ce zip est en train de bosser dans le systeme ( shell script)
ca me parait peu probable vu qu'il ne semble pas "ouvertement " s'ouvrir
---
par ailleurs c'est peut etre le processus de "unzip" qui merdouille
As tu testé d'autres processus de zip -unzip avec d'autres fichiers 
A 99% ca marche
-
perso je pencherai pour l'hypothese que c'est CE fichier d'icones  qui serait naze


----------



## apenspel (27 Février 2006)

Tu as tenté de l'ouvrir avec quoi, ce .zip ? Et en demandant ses Infos (pomme + I), il te dit que c'est bien un .zip et qu'il porte la bonne extension ?

Si tu as OnyX, tente de vider les caches des applis et du système, ainsi que les fichiers temporaires. Il est possible qu'un fichier temporaire reste bloqué quelque part.


----------



## Guismo (27 Février 2006)

Je vais essayer ce soir les 2 méthodes. Merci à vous. Je vais bien finir par m'en débarrasser de ce foutu .zip !


----------



## Guismo (27 Février 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tenté de l'ouvrir avec quoi, ce .zip ? Et en demandant ses Infos (pomme + I), il te dit que c'est bien un .zip et qu'il porte la bonne extension ?
> 
> Si tu as OnyX, tente de vider les caches des applis et du système, ainsi que les fichiers temporaires. Il est possible qu'un fichier temporaire reste bloqué quelque part.


C'est bien un .zip j'ai vérifié. Comment peut on vider les fichiers temporaires quand on a pas OnyX. Y a t il une autre méthode ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2006)

Guismo a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien un .zip j'ai vérifié. Comment peut on vider les fichiers temporaires quand on a pas OnyX. Y a t il une autre méthode ?


onyx est un donationware francais 
disponible là

http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

le développeur poste ici quand il a le temps

Bien lire l'aide avant de faire n'importe  quoi
tu peux choisir de nettoyer QUE les fichiers temporaires


----------



## Guismo (27 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> onyx est un donationware francais
> disponible là
> 
> http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html
> ...


 
OK. Merci.


----------

